# Newbie on the forum



## Tink (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi guys I'm David also known as Tink to my mates, I'm 31 and I'm from Nuneaton, currently on protein shakes and going to the gym and trying to watch what I eat ( that's the hard part), looking to tone up as lost the weight I wanted to.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Twink,

i don't really understand what you mean by tone up but welcome.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

There's no such thing as toning up lol, you can build muscle, and cut fat but you 110% can't "tone up" lol

diet will make you look ripped, gym will make you look big... Get both right and you'll be in some nice shape


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

welcome aboard pal


----------



## adam71 (Nov 7, 2015)

dumdum said:


> There's no such thing as toning up lol, you can build muscle, and cut fat but you 110% can't "tone up" lol
> 
> diet will make you look ripped, gym will make you look big... Get both right and you'll be in some nice shape


cheers to that mate


----------



## Tink (Nov 9, 2015)

dumdum said:


> There's no such thing as toning up lol, you can build muscle, and cut fat but you 110% can't "tone up" lol
> 
> diet will make you look ripped, gym will make you look big... Get both right and you'll be in some nice shape


That's what I meant


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome.

Don't listen to the clever d1cks, they are just being pedantic.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Don't listen to the clever d1cks, they are just being pedantic.


nope, just saving him from possible embarrassment in future, I think my reply was worded quite nicely and not in a smarmy piss taking way as some can do on here...


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

dumdum said:


> nope, just saving him from possible embarrassment in future, I think my reply was worded quite nicely and not in a smarmy piss taking way as some can do on here...


it could have been taken the wrong way. "lol" is misleading.

This happens more and more on here I see, New members get funny remarks and ganged up on lol


----------



## tidyboythfc (Nov 5, 2015)

hello and welcome


----------



## Tink (Nov 9, 2015)

Knew what he meant and I just didn't know how to word what I was trying to say


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> it could have been taken the wrong way. "lol" is misleading.
> 
> This happens more and more on here I see, New members get funny remarks and ganged up on lol


I'll beat that in mind on future, defo wasn't intended to be dickish tho 

ill always try and help people out the best I can, especially newbies, but I don't preach about that I don't know about or my knowledge is limited about either, I've seen some of your posts are most excellent, we all can work together and sort people out without being condescending dickheads as some are on here


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

dumdum said:


> I'll beat that in mind on future, defo wasn't intended to be dickish tho
> 
> ill always try and help people out the best I can, especially newbies, but I don't preach about that I don't know about or my knowledge is limited about either, I've seen some of your posts are most excellent, we all can work together and sort people out without being condescending dickheads as some are on here


Msybe I'll let you come up and sit in my high horse some day.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Omen669 said:


> Msybe I'll let you come up and sit in my high horse some day.


I did just lol now


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

welcome and research everything you need


----------



## Tink (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tink said:


> Thanks for the welcome


can i ask wat your training program is ?


----------



## Tink (Nov 9, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> can i ask wat your training program is ?


Not currently got one but looking to get some advice off here


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Have you trained in past or just starting out with weights

if the latter id start with a 5x5 program great gains to be made as a novice


----------



## Tink (Nov 9, 2015)

Been going the the gym for abit now but what's the 5x5 program?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

http://stronglifts.com/

https://content.tigerfitness.com/jason-blaha-5x5-novice-workout-program/

its just a basic program focousing on big compound lifts perfect for most newbies imo theres loads of diff ones out ther i do like blahas tho with the accessoires in aswell


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

welcome and hope you good with banter cause some peeps on here love it , lol


----------



## Tink (Nov 9, 2015)

scouser85 said:


> http://stronglifts.com/
> 
> https://content.tigerfitness.com/jason-blaha-5x5-novice-workout-program/
> 
> its just a basic program focousing on big compound lifts perfect for most newbies imo theres loads of diff ones out ther i do like blahas tho with the accessoires in aswell


Thanks for that I'll have a good look


----------

